# Solved: Avast ramdom updateds slows computer to a crawl



## Consu (Feb 27, 2013)

When working, my computer randomly slows down and the web pages take a very long time to load. I found out that is caused by Avast (version 7.0.1474) updating which sometimes takes a long time. My solution has been disabling the web shield for 1.00 hour and it worked great. The shield came back on and the computer slows again, I disable and so on. How can I stop Avast from updating randomly? or from slowing down and even sometimes freezing the system? My computer has Windows XP 2002 home edition service pack 3, Pentium 4 CPU 2.80 GHz, 1.00 GB of Ram. I am using Threat Fire firewall.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome

Have you checked the Update Settings? You can change it from automatic to either ask when update is available or you could update it yourself manually.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

One thing that would really help you out is to add more memory to your system. Just by doubling what you have would show a marked improvement.

Check out this site to help you with what your computer is capable of using.

http://www.crucial.com/


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
> OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
> Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 3 Stepping 4
> Processor Count: 1
> ...


I'm guessing you have a *Dell Dimension 3000* desktop - which supports up to 2048 MB(2 GB) of RAM.

It uses DDR PC2700 or DDR PC3200 modules.

---------------------------------------------------------

Do the following so we can get a better picture of your computer.

Go here and click the green "Download latest version" link to download and save *HiJackThis 2.0.4*

After it's been downloaded and saved, close all open windows first, then double-click it to install it.

Allow it to install in its default location - C:\Program Files.

After it's been installed, start it and allow its main window to load.

Uncheck "Do not show this window when I start HiJackThis".

Click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

When the scan is finished in 30 - 60 seconds, a log file will appear.

Save that log file.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE log file here.

---------------------------------------------------------

If you have any thoughts about upgrading to *Avast 8.0.1481*, you might want to read here first.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Consu (Feb 27, 2013)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 5:57:30 PM, on 2/27/2013
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 6\ASCService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\ThreatFire\TFService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\mcrdsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe
C:\Program Files\ThreatFire\TFTray.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 6\ASCTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Opera\opera.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Derk\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Google Talk Plugin\googletalkplugin.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: (no name) - AutorunsDisabled - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: avast! WebRep - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: avast! WebRep - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast] "C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ThreatFire] C:\Program Files\ThreatFire\TFTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Derk\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Advanced SystemCare 6] "C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 6\ASCTray.exe" /AutoStart
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [FlashPlayerUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil32_11_5_502_146_Plugin.exe -update plugin
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [JavaInstallRetry] "C:\Documents and Settings\Derk\Application Data\Sun\Java\JRERunOnce.exe" RUNONCE=1 SPONSORS=0
O4 - Startup: AutorunsDisabled
O4 - Global Startup: AutorunsDisabled
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_D183CA64F05FDD98.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - AutorunsDisabled - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1349408288484
O18 - Protocol: AutorunsDisabled - (no CLSID) - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: 
O20 - Winlogon Notify: AutorunsDisabled - Invalid registry found
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Advanced SystemCare Service 6 (AdvancedSystemCareService6) - IObit - C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 6\ASCService.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Oracle Corporation - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: ThreatFire - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\ThreatFire\TFService.exe
O24 - Desktop Component 0: (no name) - (no file)

--
End of file - 6204 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd get rid of ThreatFire, even if "they say" it's light on system resources. The more background processes you have, especially scanners, the slower the computer gets.

I'd also get rid of Advanced SystemCare 6 as soon as possible, assuming it hasn't already trashed your computer.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If still no luck, you could try replacing Avast, maybe with Microsoft Security Essentials.

However, you'll need to run the *Avast Uninstall Utility*.


----------



## Consu (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you for your answer

I changed the program to "advise when update available" and to check every 10 hours, now Avast shows "Attention your system is not fully protected" is that acceptable?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

In my opinion, if an antivirus can check, and actually find new updates, many times in a day, I think you should let it, to keep your computer as secure as possible. However, Avast is a free antivirus and probably does not have new updates every hour... My ESET antivirus (not free) updates definitions many times a day and does download new definitions.

Setting Avast to "advise when update available" is what I'd do. No need to have it look for updates that aren't available anyway.

"Attention your system is not fully protected"? For that, you need to know the why it's showing.


----------



## Consu (Feb 27, 2013)

OK, I deleted Advance System Care and Threatfire. Threatfire left 4 files that I was not able to delete ATL80.dll, TFMon.dll, TFRK.dll & TFWAH.dll. On the other hand I found out that Avast gives me the msg "Attention your system is not fully protected" when I changed to "ask when update is available", so I think that wont be a problem. The last thing, when I runed HijackThis, the program left a screen in my computer that says "Scan", "Analyze This", "Fix Checked"(bold) "Menu" etc..., what I am supposed to do with it? can I just closed it?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Click on the "X" to close the HijackThis window.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Phantom010 said:


> I'd get rid of ThreatFire, even if "they say" it's light on system resources. The more background processes you have, especially scanners, the slower the computer gets.
> 
> I'd also get rid of Advanced SystemCare 6 as soon as possible, assuming it hasn't already trashed your computer.


I agree. :up:

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Consu (Feb 27, 2013)

I thank you for your assistance, my computer is running fine now and I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome! :up:


----------

